# New Chiller power ratings



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

We'll need to know voltage and 1Ø or 3Ø.


----------



## pete25 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks, I have updated my post with that information


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

micromind said:


> We'll need to know voltage and 1Ø or 3Ø.


Sounds european. Do their nameplates give amps & SF? May need to RFI them. (Request For Information)


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you really an electrician engineer or a recent graduate?
Your questions always seem to point towards the unknowing.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

21.8KW is the amount of energy it uses when it is operating. 

18.6KW is the European equivalent of HP. 

I agree with the above, it's European, they're the only ones dumb enough to rate the output of a motor in KW. Anyone with the intelligence level higher than an imbecile will use HP.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

micromind said:


> 21.8KW is the amount of energy it uses when it is operating.
> 
> 18.6KW is the European equivalent of HP.
> 
> I agree with the above, it's European, they're the only ones dumb enough to rate the output of a motor in KW. Anyone with the intelligence level higher than an imbecile will use HP.


Just wait till the inspector looks for the MCA and MOCP to verify Pete installed the right breaker and wire sizes.....and Pete gets to tell him it's European, but he did the conversion....

That'll trigger the "is it UL listed?" conversation in no time flat.


----------

